# Badger Daylighting Ltd. (BAD)



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

I have been an owner of BAD for quite some time now. It appears to be struggling as of late however I cannot determine why. Perhaps it is simply overbought ..........does anyone else own this position?


----------



## fcyloh82 (Dec 2, 2013)

I do.
I'm also puzzled by the recent drop in share prices as of late, and would love the hear the thoughts of others.

I've wondered if the recent weaker economic growth numbers coming from Canada and the States have anything to do with this.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

I was getting all excited as BAD has been on such a crazy run that I have never had a chance to initiate a position. I was unhappy to find out it is barely lower then where it was 1 month ago. It does appear over sold at these levels but still too expensive for me.


----------



## fcyloh82 (Dec 2, 2013)

Pat, it might make you even more unhappy knowing that it popped more than 5% from today's open.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

fcyloh82 said:


> Pat, it might make you even more unhappy knowing that it popped more than 5% from today's open.


No surprises there hah. This one has legs forever. Like ACQ it appears I will never have a chance to own it


----------



## Time4earlyretirement (Feb 21, 2014)

BUMP

Is now a good entry point?


----------



## RParks (Sep 25, 2012)

Time4earlyretirement said:


> BUMP
> 
> Is now a good entry point?


Jason Donville gave it a 'don't buy' on bnn. He said to buy DEE instead which has a good chart.

I bought into BAD early in the pullback just under $38. So down about 6% at the moment. 

Keith Richards made the comment awhile back that he doesn't understand why two guys and a truck couldn't replicate the business. I guess that would be LSI whose trucks look identical.

Perhaps you would be interested in something like FFM or CEB. I think there's a lot of upside to these names if you're willing to invest in smaller companies.


----------



## Time4earlyretirement (Feb 21, 2014)

This thing has taken a beating this year, anyone have a point of entry?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Happy to see this one jump up today but having difficulty determining what prompted the spike. Anyone have any information here?


----------



## Bear2Bull (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Bear2Bull (Nov 11, 2013)

Apparently margins got squeezed in their western Canada and US operations


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

So bizarre, it was hiking up over the past few days and then just a huge collapse ......


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Back up over 10% ......talk about volatile.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice little uptick today .....almost 10%. This stock needed it.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Up 17% today on a very solid Q3 earnings.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Big surge for Badger, but cannot find any news. Any ideas?


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

Killer Z said:


> Big surge for Badger, but cannot find any news. Any ideas?


Don't follow the stock but they released earnings today


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw some analyst on BNN touting this very recently. I had an alert if this got below $26. I haven't bought in yet, but it is below $25. Not a lot of analyst coverage on it. I'll keep looking at this to initiate a position.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone know what happened to this stock ?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Renamed to Badger Infrastructure Solutions, ticket BDGI on TSX.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Got it, thanks


----------

